

Curiosity Is as Important as Intelligence. Interesting? - josealicarte
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/08/curiosity-is-as-important-as-intelligence/

======
lutusp
Quote: "IQ: As most people know, IQ stands for intellectual quotient and
refers to mental ability."

Not really -- the acronym means "intelligence quotient". Intellectual !=
intelligence.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_quotient](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_quotient)

